# EI and discus.



## cichlidfam (19 Nov 2011)

Hi guys,

I overdosed my tank last sat after my 50pcent water change, i usually dose 75ml of macro but by mistake i had both sides of the bottle open and around 300ml went in (approx).

My macro mix is;

Potassium Nitrate 13 n half teaspoons
Potassium Phosphate 4 n half teaspoons 
Magnesium Sulphate 30 teaspoons .............All in a 1000ml bottle.

My Micro is;

Chelated trace elements 5 teaspoons in a 500ml bottle.

Dosing on alternate days, with one day rest. 

I also dose with easycarb 15ml a day.

My discus took ill within 24 hours, no other fish were affected. I stopped dosing on sunday night all 3 and started doing 50pcent water changes, my nitrates were reading 140ppm plus.

Has anybody ever overdosed there tank and seen an affect on fish? Is there anychance this overdose could crash my filters?

My tank spec is as follows;
400ltr tank, 380ltr with water displacement. 5ft

Lighting is t5 4 hour halides 1 hour t5s again 4 hour, then night time LED.

Filtration is Fluval fx5 and tetratec ex1200.

Any help/Ideas/input greatly received.

Matt


----------



## plantbrain (19 Nov 2011)

Many folks never noticed any issues with fish, breeding, shrimp etc when they overdosed.........
Just do a few water changes ot reduce things back to normal.

Auto dosing pumps often get set improperly........and lead to such errors.


----------



## cichlidfam (20 Nov 2011)

Cheerz brain for your reply, didn't look like i was going to get one at first.

I think the problem lay with a new discus purchase that must have brought a disease along with it.

Matt


----------



## plantbrain (20 Nov 2011)

cichlidfam said:
			
		

> Cheerz brain for your reply, didn't look like i was going to get one at first.
> 
> I think the problem lay with a new discus purchase that must have brought a disease along with it.
> 
> Matt



Yes, put another way, plenty of people kill or get sick fish without any ferts or plants :idea:


----------



## cichlidfam (20 Nov 2011)

True


----------

